

How to pitch reporters via email - pdenya
http://blog.pressfriendly.com/

======
andy_campanella
this is good advice, but I'd also include a "teaser deck" as an attachment.
I've had great luck with ours - it basically boils your entire company down to
a story that you convey with no more than 5 slides. Each slide has an image
and no more than one sentence/thought. Most people don't read more than a few
sentences of text in an email, and the ultimate reductionism required to get
to a good teaser deck is great practice for refining your own thoughts. Use
the teaser deck to get the follow up meeting or call, and that's where you can
dig in and explain.

